# Neuer Alku für Field PG M3 läuft nicht



## Matten (28 Februar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe für ein Field PG M3 einen neuen Akku gekauft, bekomme diesen aber nicht zum laufen.
Ich habe, wie von Siemens empfohlen, das BIOS aktualisiert. Akku wird aber weiterhin nicht geladen.
Hat eventuell jemand eine Idee?
Gruß Matten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2019)

Dann ist vielleicht nicht der Akku kaputt sondern die Ladeelektronik...


----------



## thomass5 (1 März 2019)

oder der Akku ist tiefentladen und kommt allein nicht wieder.... Welche BIOS-Version hast du jetzt auf dem M3? Wirklich die Aktuelle? Auch das entsprechende Reset nach der BIOS-Installation gemacht? Lass das M3 mit dem neuen Akku mal ne Stunde laufen...


----------



## Ph3niX (2 März 2019)

Hast du die BIOS-Version nach Siemens-Anleitung aktualisiert? Hatte auch zuerst  Probleme damit, beim Booten bitte einmal den richtigen BIOS-Versionsstand kontrollieren. Wenn das korrekt ist, könnte es an etwas anderem liegen...


----------



## Matten (2 März 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
laut Bios ist es der aktuelle Stand. Was muss ich machen, um ein Reset durchzuführen?
Ich habe das Gerät in der Firma gelassen. Komme also erst Montag dazu, wieder etwas 
zu kontrollieren. 
Gruß Matten


----------

